# Case Officer Allocated for me.. !!!!!!



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I received a mail from Case Officer (team 3) requesting Medicals and PCC.
sill the online status is ABPF ..

Seems they work very fast, wish you all get CO soon !...

good luck!

Thx


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

halpita9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received a mail from Case Officer (team 3) requesting Medicals and PCC.
> sill the online status is ABPF ..
> ...


That's fast halpita.. CO allocated within a month..get ur medical and PCC done fast.
Wish you good luck.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Its really pretty fast ..........Good luck for your rest of the documents


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wish u luck


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> wish u luck


Hey bro....

Your excitement of being allocated a CO reminded me of when I receive an email from my CO on 21st Jan 2010, asking me to do medicals and PCC, which I did immediately submitted in the same week (My application was lodged on 8th Oct 2009) and I was announcing to the forum that my CO is ALLOCATED!!!!! HOW FAST THEY WORK!!!....

Then I got lots of responses saying I am gonna get my Visa within 6 to 8 weeks.. and that I should be ready to get an Approval email from DIAC soon....

Well... today is 6th April 2010, and it's more than 8 weeks, and I have not heard from DIAC.... So now I don't really think that DIAC is fast... In Fact I am wondering, what the heck is taking them so long????

Anyway dude... I hope you're luckier than me and get your Visa soon... I heard TEAM 2 and TEAM 3 COs are more efficient so you might get your soon....

Whereas my CO is from TEAM 5... unfortunately.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

hi,

is it really true that CO teams have some differences in processing cases fast and slow.. i was wondering how cases are assigned to them??i mean is it on the basis of high risk - low risk country or on the basis of skill accessors like ACS, TRA, etc. etc.,, any idea..


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

halpita9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received a mail from Case Officer (team 3) requesting Medicals and PCC.
> sill the online status is ABPF ..
> ...


Hi halpita,

Its great news, infact I am bit confused and couldn't understand your exact profile by looking your signature, did u apply for 175 or for 176, as I remeber very recently u were looking for CV to be submitted to VIC, little messy. 

Cheers!


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Hey bro....
> 
> Your excitement of being allocated a CO reminded me of when I receive an email from my CO on 21st Jan 2010, asking me to do medicals and PCC, which I did immediately submitted in the same week (My application was lodged on 8th Oct 2009) and I was announcing to the forum that my CO is ALLOCATED!!!!! HOW FAST THEY WORK!!!....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info..not sure i was excited too much. Anyway i will keep that in mind.
In your case, it's bit unfortunate..to keep you such a long time to grant it.
Sure, you get it soon...

Thx


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi halpita,
> 
> Its great news, infact I am bit confused and couldn't understand your exact profile by looking your signature, did u apply for 175 or for 176, as I remeber very recently u were looking for CV to be submitted to VIC, little messy.
> 
> Cheers!


I am on 175.

I have applied victoria sponsorship, and sent them the detailed CV requested. Not got any news other than the email confirming my application is on consideration.

I am going to submit PCC, Medicals within this week, hoping the speed of my processing continues the same. If so I will write to victoria, to withdraw my state sponsorship application.

Not sure I am too much optimistic ... 

thx


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

halpita9 said:


> I am on 175.
> 
> I have applied victoria sponsorship, and sent them the detailed CV requested. Not got any news other than the email confirming my application is on consideration.
> 
> ...


You need not withdraw your SS application. If you get it just don't accept it. I got my victoria approval a week before I got My CO.. it was wise step that I did not accepted it.
Good Luck..

Which team is ur CO from ..?
Mine is from Team -1 and We are waiting... :dizzy:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

wickp said:


> hi,
> 
> is it really true that CO teams have some differences in processing cases fast and slow.. i was wondering how cases are assigned to them??i mean is it on the basis of high risk - low risk country or on the basis of skill accessors like ACS, TRA, etc. etc.,, any idea..


I have noticed many GCC applicants got CO from Team -1 and so did a few applicants from India.. therefore, we really don't know how it works.. but speed of processing is noticeably different between teams..

Let me know once you solve this puzzle.


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

mr.india said:


> You need not withdraw your SS application. If you get it just don't accept it. I got my victoria approval a week before I got My CO.. it was wise step that I did not accepted it.
> Good Luck..
> 
> Which team is ur CO from ..?
> Mine is from Team -1 and We are waiting... :dizzy:



how do u come to know which team CO is from..
Letter sent me in feb for medical doesn't say anything about their team...


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

jazverts said:


> how do u come to know which team CO is from..
> Letter sent me in feb for medical doesn't say anything about their team...


Mine is TEAM 5

In the letter they sent you, there should be a TEAM : 05 (or something like tat)


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

may be random then!!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jazverts said:


> how do u come to know which team CO is from..
> Letter sent me in feb for medical doesn't say anything about their team...


Even in the e-mail address given for contacting has team number something like: [email protected].


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a problem of attaching my docs in online visa.
It says, I have exceeded the no of total files that can be attached.

I only managed to upload my Form 80. So I emailed all Form-80 documents (Myself & Wife) to the case officer.

Hope it want be a problem.

Also did the Medical..so they will send the docs through courier.
What about someone saying "they pre-uploaded the medicals". Is there douments we need to upload for Medicals as well ?

I am now waiting for my PCC.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

halpita9 said:


> I have a problem of attaching my docs in online visa.
> It says, I have exceeded the no of total files that can be attached.
> 
> I only managed to upload my Form 80. So I emailed all Form-80 documents (Myself & Wife) to the case officer.
> ...


Halpita,

That's how it works.. you will not be able to attach any file larger than 1000kb (little less than 1 Mb). It is fine to sent scanned form through e-mail. 

For Medicals, The hospital send the report directly to DIAC, you don't have to worry for that. 

Good Luck for your PCC.


----------

